# Azimuth Rings



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can still get azimuth rings with the glass prism fitted to them? I'm looking for new rings for Sperry compass repeaters. 

Mark


----------



## mikeharrison (Aug 8, 2008)

Mark McShane said:


> Does anyone know if you can still get azimuth rings with the glass prism fitted to them? I'm looking for new rings for Sperry compass repeaters.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

Try B.Cooke and Son of Hull, UK. 
They stock and make a lot of such items.
Their website is at : http://www.bcookeandson.co.uk/Home.html

Regards, Mike


----------

